

What's in my iOS toolbox?  - kumarski
http://edsancha.com/blog/2014/01/28/whats-in-my-iOS-toolbox.html

======
austinl
I'd recommend [http://www.objc.io/](http://www.objc.io/) under Continuous
Learning. [http://www.mobile-patterns.com/](http://www.mobile-patterns.com/)
is also good for design/inspiration, curated by a former Foursquare designer

~~~
muzzamike
I love how deep objc.io dives. They'll present long essays on topics which
normally get glossed over in a sentence or two. Particularly useful are their
thoughts on the state of objective c design patterns (quite a volatile topic
since the release of iOS).

~~~
zw
I absolutely loved the views and controls articles, something so basic but so
usefully in-depth. I acquired many of the facts they mention through trial,
error, and WWDC sessions over the years... my coworkers would think I was
talking out my ass when I'd bring up the kind of internal plumbing it mentions
(e.g., subviews over drawRect or image views being ridiculously fast) and it's
nice to have as a resource.

------
emp
[http://www.jetbrains.com/objc/](http://www.jetbrains.com/objc/) AppCode, the
IDE that is an extension of my brain. Wonderful inspection abilities at
breakpoints. Superlative refactoring and completion. And so very much more.

[http://injectionforxcode.com](http://injectionforxcode.com) Injection for
XCode and AppCode for hot code injection so that I launch the simulator once
and code interactively over many, many changes.

[https://github.com/robertwijas/UISS](https://github.com/robertwijas/UISS)
UISS so I can interactively configure appearance proxies.

Slowly but surely, I will live like in Smalltalk.

~~~
melling
Have you tried Reveal or SparkInspector?

[http://revealapp.com](http://revealapp.com)

[http://sparkinspector.com](http://sparkinspector.com)

~~~
emp
Just a little. The next time I am brought onto an existing project, I will use
one of them. For my own code, I generally know how I have built things. I have
my own debugging categories to dump view and controller hierarchies.

To make "code visible" as I use an app, I wrote a category that logs
-viewDidLoad -viewDidAppear and anything else one wants:
[https://github.com/mediumbear/LoggingInterceptor](https://github.com/mediumbear/LoggingInterceptor)
Very handy, never ask "what is this controller called again?", just look in
the console.

------
conradev
This is a great list! Here are some tools that I have also found useful that I
don't see on the list:

Dash[1] - Quickly check documentation (like, really quickly)

objc.io[2] - Great reading on iOS and OS X APIs

HockeyApp[3] - Service similar to Testflight

[https://itunes.apple.com/app/dash-docs-
snippets/id458034879?...](https://itunes.apple.com/app/dash-docs-
snippets/id458034879?mt=12), [http://www.objc.io/](http://www.objc.io/),
[http://hockeyapp.net/](http://hockeyapp.net/)

~~~
ZanderEarth32
I've been meeting to get Dash after hearing about it on a recent podcast
(can't remember which one though). Assuming since it's in your "toolbox" you
enjoy using it?

~~~
rbritton
Dash's search speed puts Xcode to shame. It makes development much, much
quicker for me.

~~~
josephlord
Dash is still good but not quite as essential with Xcode 5 which is MUCH
faster than Xcode 4 for documentation searching.

Dash also has all the other docs you need (C/C++ standard libraries, SQLite
and Flask/Postgres/etc. for the server side and even man pages).

~~~
rimantas
And in two days you will not be allowed to submit apps built with Xcode < 5 to
AppStore.

------
javienegas
Very useful post for my daily iOS development.

I would add objc.io as a source of continuous learning.

------
coldcode
Pixelmator instead of Photoshop for me.

~~~
freshyill
Pixelmator and Sketch are a fantastic combination to replace almost everything
I'd ever do with Adobe CS.

Sketch is also so much easier to get nice results out of than Illustrator.

I love Pixelmator, but its biggest shortcoming is the complete lack of palette
management, especially if you pick up and move between different monitor
setups frequently. They need to snap to each other and the sides. They just
end up _everywhere_ , including on top of each other. I can never find the
ones I need because they're always piling up and changing sizes and locations.

------
edsancha
Thanks everyone for the feedback!

I must say that the list wasn't a full list of resources but the ones that I
normally use. There are a lot of useful tools and resources most of the tasks
can be done by several apps. The point was giving other people a starting
point and getting feedback in new apps.

For example, I've been using PS and I've never liked GIMP ... not sure why.
But hearing suggestions, like Sketch and Pixelmator, is motivating to start
using them.

Another point is price (not value). There're a lot of tools that I find great
but expensive for a single developer. I don't say that I wouldn't use them
but... the post was getting super long and it wouldn't reflect what I normally
use/check on a daily/weekly basis.

Thanks again!

------
rismay
I would like to add PaintCode and XcodeColors. PaintCode: It's really
expensive but it's like a live tutorial on low level view drawing.
XCodeColors: Used in conjunction with heavily modded LumberJack loggers is
like logging heaven.

~~~
jedrek
I bought the latest Macheist Nanobundle and got PaintCode for $20.

------
hol
There's a really great list here too: [http://benscheirman.com/2013/08/the-
ios-developers-toolbelt/](http://benscheirman.com/2013/08/the-ios-developers-
toolbelt/)

------
nimeshneema
Link to [http://capptivate.com](http://capptivate.com) is broken. Any idea if
the site has moved to a different domain ?

~~~
chrisballinger
It's actually a .co [http://capptivate.co](http://capptivate.co)

~~~
nimeshneema
Thanks

------
kondro
I would also like to add Appium from Sauce Labs[1] as a wonderful way to
automate testing on multiple mobile OS-types (and versions) and they are also
working on providing cloud-accessible physical devices for testing soon too.

[1] [https://saucelabs.com/features](https://saucelabs.com/features)

------
pkaler
Pretty good list. I'd add rvictl, Wireshark, and mitmproxy to that list. And
just started using Xcode Server/Bots and PonyDebugger, too.

What I'd really like to see is a list for Android. Either Android tooling is
terrible in comparison or I'm missing something.

------
pkrein
For avoiding vendor lock-in with analytics tools, drip email, and getting your
raw usage back out as logs or webhooks, you might check out Segment.io -- you
can even change analytics tools on the fly without resubmitting to the App
Store.

------
LGrizz
Great list! I would toss on [http://cocoapods.org/](http://cocoapods.org/) for
dependency and library management as well!

------
mariocarvalho
Some links are broken. capptivate.com, [Glyphish]gly...

But good post! Thanks

------
CmonDev
Most important tool missing - Xamarin.

